# Topics > Robotics > Androids >  Ibuki, child-like android, Japan

## Airicist

Hiroshi Ishiguro

ISHIGURO Symbiotic Human-Robot Interaction Project from Osaka University

eng.irl.sys.es.osaka-u.ac.jp/projects/ibuki

youtube.com/ibuki-android

----------


## Airicist

ibuki - Breathing life

Published on Jul 30, 2018

"Meet Ibuki, A Spooky Child-Like Android from Japan"
Ibuki is a child-like android from the ISHIGURO Symbiotic Human-Robot Interaction Project. The project's mission is to make robots that are as human as possible.

----------


## Airicist

Demonstration of ibuki, a new child-like android

Published on Jul 31, 2018




> A demonstration of the child-like ibuki android during a press conference at the Miraikan in Odaiba on July 31, 2018. The android was created by JST ERATO and Ishiguro Symbiotic Human-Robot Interaction Project.

----------


## Airicist

Long-tern Motion Generation for Interactive robots with CNN-GAN

Jan 8, 2020




> In this report, we propose a framework for generating long-term human-like motion based on a deep generative model.
> Thanks to the network structure, the proposed method allows us generating seem-less long-term motions while the model is trained by 4 seconds long short motion samples.
> The computer graphics of generated motions seem to be reproduced scenes where a pair of persons talking to each other.

----------

